# Chicken vs beef for bulking



## GeordieSteve

I'm on a bulk at the moment (and on cycle) and was wondering, what is best for bulking... beef or chicken. I've been eating 200g of chicken twice a day then a sirloin at night but would it be preferential to eat 200g of sirloin 3 times a day instead?

Ta


----------



## biglbs

Both but steak 2nd meal and before bed too!


----------



## Sharp161

I suppose neither is better aslong as u hit your macros? Atm im having slow roasted beef briskets for my 3 work meals. Each one is about £14 and lasts for 6 meals with all the fat trimmed so go through 3 a week. Bulk has been goin great Tho il switch back to chicken when i get bored


----------



## GeordieSteve

Suppose it's got a lot to do with not getting bored mate, your right. Hard to shovel 600g of meat down your neck every day when you've done it for 365 days previously


----------



## biglbs

GeordieSteve said:


> Suppose it's got a lot to do with not getting bored mate, your right. Hard to shovel 600g of meat down your neck every day when you've done it for 365 days previously


 steak is a slower release that is why you should idealy spread it,some at bed time will ensure you have it there when your asleep keepin you topped up with protein,10 oz is about 100g of protein from memory!


----------



## GeordieSteve

I'll be having steak an 10.30am, 3pm then 8pm so well spread out. I have cottage cheese, protein shake and peanut butter before bed


----------



## biglbs

GeordieSteve said:


> I'll be having steak an 10.30am, 3pm then 8pm so well spread out. I have cottage cheese, protein shake and peanut butter before bed


Nice cassein surprise,b4 bed then!

I got more gains of steak than any other food.


----------



## GeordieSteve

That's what I wanted to hear! I'm buying me a cow and biting chunks off when needed!


----------



## Heath

You guys buy the cheap mince or the leaner mince?


----------



## TAFFY

steak/steak/steak i eat more red meat if you wan up your calories but variety is what you want chicken/turkey/fish/red meat/lean pork get it all down you:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

MutantX said:


> You guys buy the cheap mince or the leaner mince?


Whole steak and cut it into portions,from w/saler


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I'd go with beef for bulking for the creatine content.


----------



## Sharp161

I see a vid somewhere of mark dugdale he actually bought a cow from a farm had it slaughtered then went in his massive American SUV and literally filled the entire thing up with meat!


----------



## Heath

biglbs said:


> Whole steak and cut it into portions,from w/saler


I might just go and buy a cow for my garden lol


----------



## H22civic

MutantX said:


> You guys buy the cheap mince or the leaner mince?


I buy tescos lean steak mince, its pretty cheap. 2.8kg for £12.


----------



## Heath

H22civic said:


> I buy tescos lean steak mince, its pretty cheap. 2.8kg for £12.


Don't remember seeing that..

I got 1kg of organic mince for £6 at tescos tonight


----------

